# What's your farm layout?



## Brickhouse1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello! I've been researching to prepare for our family homestead, which will probably be more of a hobby farm. It's still about a year until we can move to the place. For livestock, we plan to have chickens, followed by 2-3 goats, then maybe a few years later, miniature dairy cow/s. We've never done this before and will be doing and building in stages; as we learn. We have about 8.5 acres. I was just curious what your layout is like.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

most all farm lay out just evolve over time, building added as needed or can be afforded,

for lay outs I would suggest Google earth and just find some farm land and start looking at farms, 

our farm lay out, has changed a number of times, as needs chance or problems happened, 

for one thing, on our farm it is on both sides of the road, and part of that is when my grandfather homesteaded, he bought one side and then built the house on the other side of the property line, when he proved up they moved the house back over the property line, 

the old sod house was removed, and a few rooms added, there had has been three barns, two of them burnt down, the garage was moved from a 1/2 mile away, my uncle and his wife started his married life in that building they lived in the back of it and used the front for a shop, 

the chicken house was removed a few years ago and replaced, the old wash house was removed as well and replaced by a concrete reinforced, generator shed, and well and water building, 

the "new chicken house" stated out as a free building, from my FIL, then my wife wanted another for starting chicks so we built near the existing one we moved in, but lined up the fronts, and later we poured a cement slab in between and filled in between the buildings and now have about a 12 x 32 foot building for the chickens and some storage, 

the old cellar caved in and I built a new one in 99,

the animal barn was converted in to a shop, with a small left for some animals, 

the corrals have evolved and changed over the years, and the water system has too, 

from a windmill and small gravity feed to the house to a pump jack and pressure tank when electricity came. and in time a new well and a submersible pump, and then I put a windmill back up, and a new water tank, (still have the submersible pump) but have no electric water again if needed, pump 99% of water with wind, 

I would suggest that you consider the lay of the land, and how things could expand, leave room, for turn around, and for trailer and truck access, and build and animal water, so that things can grown and things can change, 

we have buildings on both sides of the road, and the grain and the cattle are separated, and the house and yard is away for those areas as well. 
the place is comfortable and workable and not that crowed, 

think things through and how they could grown and do not block things in, so growth or expansion would be difficult, same as with garden placement,

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

It will not hurt you any to start out with a small lean to shed, for the goats or the cows,, and if money and time allow and if you like and want to expand, if you choose to replace as the cost is not that great, even movable buildings could be considered, https://www.google.com/search?q=cal...v&sa=X&ei=8rONUp6vHOyFyQH5---QDQ&ved=0CDgQsAQ
portable buildings are nice in that one can see if you like the lay out or if you want to change it is doable.

we have a feed shed on skids and it has been in many locations on the farm do to changes and needs changing,


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I built the goat barn first, 10'x12' then added lean to sheds to 3 sides, 1 for rabbits,1 for chickens and 1 for the pigeons. The milk house is very close to the front door of the barn, a small lean to style shed. Here sheds without permanent foundations are not taxed, no permits needed as long as they are less than 200 sq ft. Each lean to is a separate shed. Main barn has a wood floor, each goat has its own stall, the rest are just rock. The barn is 16' north east of the cabin, winds are from the south west here. Front of barn faces north. Barn area slopes to the north. Cabin sits on top of a small knoll.. We have 3 goats, 4-6 chickens and up to 25 fryers in the summer. 3 rabbits + fryers and 6 breeding pairs of pigeons, on 1 acre....James


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Really, it will completely depend on the layout of your own place, how things drain, etc. 

Ours is a 40 acre square with steep hills surrounding a meadow that has a gentle slope down to the county road. Basically a big bowl. Our fence line runs around the top edge of the "bowl." 

We started with bare ground, so our options were completely open. 
The house, shop, coop, etc. I put about 100' from the neighbor's fenceline, tucked up in the hills to maximize the rest of the ground. 
The house has a perfect southern exposure. The shop is to the south west, long side to the east. Then the corral is south east of it. Basically they all form a half circle with a driveway big enough to turn stock trailers around in... 
The chicken coop and soon, dog kennel, is tucked behind the shop to the west, and about 50' from the perimeter fence line.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Brickhouse1, Have you walked ALL over your 8 acres? Do you know what the topography is truly like? Do you know how the rains affect the soil as it drains? Do you know from which direction that area's worse storms come from? What is around your 8 acres? What is your soil like? Is the soil different in different areas of that 8 acres? Do you have high places as well as low places, slopes and flat places? All this and more is needed for you to layout a plan for that homestead.

Examples:
You don't want your drive being in the low areas as you'll be driving thru a muddy mess at times.

You don't want to build a chicken house in an area where the winds will carry that aroma into your house.

You don't want to build your living quarters where water stands.

Those are just a few things you probably don't want to have to deal with; and thus need to plan for.

Since you will have about a year to learn all about that acreage prior to building, you're wise to start learning about layouts now.


----------



## Brickhouse1 (Oct 30, 2013)

We hope to get the ball rolling in the beginning of the year. That will include a topography per architect's requirement and I believe a soil test. But from my layman's eyes, our property is virtually flat with a gentle slope down as you go back. The front of the property faces east.

I noticed some had their barns close to their homes, others did not. Just wondering why. We plan on building a barn and/or workshop. Just not sure where to put it. The chicken coop will be close to the house as well as several raised veggie beds (and have room to expand as I learn what grows well there and I gain experience). I was just curious how people planned their layout.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

some European farms have all the buildings connected, and some were built that way in new England as well, http://historichouseblog.com/2013/0...amines-new-englands-historic-connected-farms/

I was told many of the original homesteads built a number of small buildings spread out, for fire protection, If one caught fire the others were not in great danger, (the used of kerosene lanterns made fire a real concern, and spontaneous combustion from bedding is still a real concern,

others spread out buildings to control smells, 

some were spreading out the buildings for future expansion, say you start out and you have two cows but your dream is to have 50, you may lay out for a herd of fifty,
and hope to expand so you lay out your corrals and such that a bigger barn will wok in time, and your room will be able to handle the larger dream. 

if you plan on goats, and on *keeping bucks* keep them down wind, 

even a large chicken house can be smell objectionable, also some depends on if your going to free range or pen up your chickens, as to where the chicken house may go, as he pen is as much of a part of the chickens as the building, 

Looks may be part of the decision on how you want to lay out your farmstead, 

depending on your personal likes and your ability to collect things may start to pile up and some may think your starting your own little junk yard, so those things may want to be considered, 

I IMO think many crowd things to tight and make it hard to move a car or truck around, if you end up with a pickup and trailer, the turning radius is larger, and if you have to line up to backing to some place to load or unload, 

and some is how expensive it is to run water lines and electricity, if close the cost is less and spread out there is more expensive, same with heat, 

if the shop and house are close one propane tank, could serve both, 

some have the house up close ot the main road and the "out buildings' behind, some have a circular yard, and house on one side and barn on the other, and shop at a 90 degree, and smaller buildings around the circle, between the large ones, (kind of like a cul de sac, many had the well which was a wind mill in the center of the circle, (I do not think is the best, as it can get damaged that way, 

I have seen lay out where the house is in front and a drive by the house, to a shop area, and some times a third where the barns and animals are located, 

some times they just kind of meander along, depending on the lay of the land, building on one side or the other as they seemed to fit, they seem to be more in hilly areas,


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

Just one more thing, 

it is some what like what is the ideal house. 

The lay out of your farmstead, is much like trying to figure out what type of house you like and the room lay outs, and how they fit in to your family, 

a couple has much different needs than a family of eight, 

and my guess is your taste is different than your neighbors. in type and style of the preferred house, 

asking questions like how big/type of a barn, and type do you find best for X number of, a given type of animals? what features (areas) do like and why? can different animals share? is separate areas better? how important is electricity in the building?

free range or pen for chickens, how big of a coop for them? 

water what is needed, what is deluxe set up and what is minimal?

shop, what is the ideal shop? what do you want to do in it? can it be part of the barn? advantages and disadvantages? 

what type of farm viechiels do I need? Tractor? tractor implements? fencing, types? 

how long was it before you felt your needs changed? 

so much depends on what your loves and talents are, 

It is like shops, wood or welding or mechanical needs? do you know how to do any of the skills, are you planning on building it all your self, or hire a contractor, to build, 
some do not mind working out side, and some people cannot stand to work out side, 
how much do you have invested in tools, are they primitive, so the elements do not damage them or are they fine tools that need protection, 
will a "work truck" subitute for a shop, 

(I have had a shop for nearly 50 years, many many changes in equipment an even buildings, but this last few years I picked up a old welding truck, and out fitted with a used Lincoln welder, and torch set up, I still use the shop welder and torch, but with the addition of a engine powered air compressor, I find my self using the truck 60% to 80% of the time now, even when I am working in front of the shop building many times it is easer to move the truck up next to what I working on and use it instead of dragging some thing out of the building, the welder has an alternator in it, so it can power grinder or a chop saw, the welder actually runs smoother than the ac welder in the shop,

If I knew what I know now I would have started out with the truck and slowly built up the shop building, and not waited for 45 years to build up the welding truck,

neighbor found a old bread truck type viechiel, and has set up a tool room/shop in it for his place, yes he has a nice shop, as well, (nice thing is it is enclosed and tall enough to stand in), 

what I am trying to point out is there are many ways to achieve a goal, and the better way for you, is not necessarily my way or your neighbors way, your personality, your skill sets, your loves and desires, (if you love fine wood working most likely a beautifully equipped wood shop is more in line with you, not a mobile tool wagon,)

I wish you the best on your adventure in life,


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

We've got 100 acres and about 80 of it is woods that surround the place. I love this because it give us privacy and a sense of seclusion. It also acts as a buffer against cranky neighbors and such. We have a small 1100 sq ft cabin/house, detached garage and barn we built couple years ago about 70 yards from the house. Across from the barn we have about 1/2 acre garden, and in front of the house we have a smaller kitchen garden. On the other side of the house is the chicken coup.

From the barn coming down to the house I did high tensile fence for a sort of corral. Between that and the house is a smaller separation pen with a little shelter on it I built last year.

The rest is pasture, unfenced as we use moveable electric fence from 'premier one' to move our flock around ( we have sheep and a couple horses ). We cut a little hay off the back field for winter feed.

There is also a 1/2 acre "feed corn" plot that I have grown every year to feed the chickens. Thats pretty much it. We get lots of lamb, vegetables, and chicken. I cut wood for winter heat and hunt whenever I have time ( which isnt very often ).


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's the best I can do you.. Too hard to describe.. The place is in a holler, so it's thin and narrow.. they worked with what they had.. we bought it this way.. 

Years ago, what you see behind the house in all trees was at one time all cleared out and was vertical pasture for cattle... Now it's all wooded... and I'm all good with that because the hunting is great..


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

^^^Great set up. Looking good, congrats!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks.. we sure do love it... So far it seems to be about the right amount.. .But then again.. no animals yet.. .Not too much pasture to take care of until then.. 

OH, we've also got a root cellar directly behind the house into the hillside, and there's also a workshop beside that... 

All a guy could want already built..


----------



## Brickhouse1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for sharing. The input has been very helpful. Knowing how I am, we will most likely build the barn/workshop close to the house. It's hot and humid for half the year and the mosquitos have my diabetic-prone blood on radar. Also, the cost would be cheaper as Farminghandyman pointed out.

Simi-steading - thanks for posting that pic. Wow, it looks wonderful.

Farminghandyman - very interesting info and you gave a lot of points to think about and consider. Your insight will save us from future headaches, I'm sure.

2bottom- How long did it take to have your current layout?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

over build your driveway==wider and no tight turns or circles and pull off/parking areas off of the driveway.


----------

